# A Short Story About a Moose...



## ShoerFast (Jan 8, 2010)

*There once was a moose in Utah, and it fell into a crack. The End.*


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 8, 2010)

.


----------



## KMB (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow. Nature can be tough and cruel. Wonder how long it took for that bull to die.

Kevin


----------



## olyman (Jan 8, 2010)

crack???? more like a earthquake hole-sheesh--what a waste--


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 8, 2010)

Moose are not the brightest bulbs on the Christmas tree, if they were aquarium fish, their noses would be flat from smacking into the glass, they would have a look about them.


----------



## KMB (Jan 8, 2010)

ShoerFast said:


> Moose are not the brightest bulbs on the Christmas tree, if they were aquarium fish, their noses would be flat from smacking into the glass, they would have a look about them.



:agree2: But they sure do taste good. 

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Jan 8, 2010)

ShoerFast said:


> Moose are not the brightest bulbs on the Christmas tree, if they were aquarium fish, their noses would be flat from smacking into the glass, they would have a look about them.



You promised not to show my pant leg in the pic. That will be $100 for the stolen privilege.

Ol Deekerboy


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 8, 2010)

deeker said:


> You promised not to show my pant leg in the pic. That will be $100 for the stolen privilege.
> 
> Ol Deekerboy



$100 dollars! Good one! 

Where' my $hundred for telling you not to fall in the crack? 

Woulda been funny when someone found the bones next year! 

"_look, someone rode a moose right into that crack_" as they read the bones!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww heck, Those are some amazing photos. That poor moose probably had to encounter all kinds of things before it died.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 9, 2010)

Amazing pics. A friend once found a whitetail like that, not in a hole but got its rack stuck in a tree while rubbing. The coyotes prolly ate him alive. Yes, nature can be cruel.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 9, 2010)

You guys are nuts.. 

That is really impressive. That bull was a spike when he fell in the crack. 

You _know _how they grow after they die...


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 9, 2010)

ShoerFast said:


> Moose are not the brightest bulbs on the Christmas tree, if they were aquarium fish, their noses would be flat from smacking into the glass, they would have a look about them.



No kidding...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz4X5n5peXE&feature=player_embedded


.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 9, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> You _know _how they grow after they die...



LoL.... I mounted a 5 pound Largemouth (Im a taxidermist) for my father-in-law about 10 years ago. When you hear the story today its up to 7.5 lbs now!


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow what a way to go. Sure is a shame he died that way.


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 10, 2010)

robfromaz1977 said:


> Wow what a way to go. Sure is a shame he died that way.



Any buffalo prints nearby?


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 10, 2010)

*Strange*

This is a little funny! Why is it that every inch of the carcass seems to be missing hair and tissue,yet the skull has little missing at all?
Lawrence


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Lawrence, Being a taxidermist I can answer your question. The head area basically has no fat under the skin. The skin dries very quickly to the bone. Bacteria that breaks the tissue down grows best in moister/meatier areas. I bet the legs below the knees look similar to the head. Also demicide beetles and maggots that eat the tissue prefer the moist fatty areas.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 11, 2010)

*Allright*

Thanks Ed,I have seen quite a few animals or parts of, in varying degrees of decay when I hunted.Also as a butcher/meatcutter for many years I have seen what happens to chunks of meat that fell through the cracks so to speak and I had to clean the mess up in my early years,not pretty at all as you might possibly know.
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 11, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> No kidding...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz4X5n5peXE&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...




No kidding, no kidding........



RVALUE said:


> Any buffalo prints nearby?



Funny you would ask?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOgWtm2kff8


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 11, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> This is a little funny! Why is it that every inch of the carcass seems to be missing hair and tissue,yet the skull has little missing at all?
> Lawrence



Like Ed said, there is just not much going on in their heads. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa_0-O8WSOU


----------



## HitSquad (Jan 14, 2010)

While walleye fishing at the folks place in northern ontario one year, we had a moose come from the woods and out next to the cabin where there was an old pine swingset. It started rubbing against it and the next thing we knew, it had gotten one of it's antlers caught in one of the chains that attached the swing to the frame. The goofy thing went berzerk, ran in to the lake and drowned, swingset still attached. Felt kinda sorry for it but none of us were about to jump in to try to save it.
RCMP were there the next day and got it out.


----------

